# FreeBSD Documentation



## tzoi516 (Apr 2, 2014)

My ninja searching skills are failing me today, and I don't see anything related in /usr/ports/UPDATING.

When I update/install misc/freebsd-doc-en without PostScript and PDF `make config` options I get this error:

```
===> en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/building-products (all)
groff -p -S -Wall -mtty-char -man /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/building-products/../../../share/images/articles/building-products/freebsd-organization.pic > /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/building-products/../../../share/images/articles/building-products/freebsd-organization.ps
/usr/local/bin/gs -q -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -dSAFER -dDELAYSAFER  -sPAPERSIZE=letter -r72 -sDEVICE=bbox  -sOutputFile=/dev/null  /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/building-products/../../../share/images/articles/building-products/freebsd-organization.ps > /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/building-products/../../../share/images/articles/building-products/freebsd-organization.eps 2>&1
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/building-products
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en
root@lpnix002:/usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en # exit
```

When I update/install misc/freebsd-doc-en with PostScript and PDF `make config` options I get this error:

```
===> en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/bsdl-gpl (all)
env XML_CATALOG_FILES="file:///usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/bsdl-gpl/catalog-cwd.xml  file:///usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/share/xml/catalog.xml  file:///usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/share/xml/catalog.xml  file:///usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/share/xml/catalog-common.xml  file:///usr/local/share/xml/catalog" /usr/local/bin/xsltproc  --xinclude --nonet --param docformatnav "'1'" --param img.src.path "'/usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/bsdl-gpl/../../../share/images/articles/bsdl-gpl/'" --param callout.graphics.path "'/usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/bsdl-gpl/imagelib/callouts/'" --maxdepth 6000 http://www.FreeBSD.org/XML/share/xml/freebsd-fo.xsl article.parsed.print.xml > article.fo
Making portrait pages on B5 paper (176mmx250mm)
No "en" localization of "Lastmodified" exists.
No "en" localization of "on" exists.
/usr/local/bin/fop -c /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/share/misc/fop.xconf article.fo article.pdf
make[5]: exec(/usr/local/bin/fop) failed (No such file or directory)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/bsdl-gpl
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en
root@lpnix002:/usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en # exit
```

What's even weird was when I first started getting update errors they were initially java/openjdk6 errors, which are gone after uninstalling. I am subscribed to a handful of mailing lists and didn't see any mention in freebsd-docs, freebsd-bugs, or freebsd-ports. Anyone else experiencing the same issues?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 2, 2014)

Testing now, but no problems so far.  For now, install sysutils/bsdadminscripts and run `pkg_libchk -o` to make sure no libraries are missing.  Then run `portmaster --check-depends`.

Edit: built without problems.


----------



## kpa (Apr 2, 2014)

Does the file /usr/local/bin/fop exist? If it does there's a good chance that it's a shell script and the "shebang" on the first line of it is referring to non-existent interpreter.


----------



## tzoi516 (Apr 2, 2014)

`portmaster --check-depends` returns no errors. `pkg_libchk -o` returns some errors with www/opera - which I uninstalled and reinstalled and still get the same errors.

I `mkdir /usr/local/bin/fop` and get a "(Permission denied)" error as root when I `make install clean`.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 2, 2014)

It's not a directory, it's a file.  Don't create it.  If it was not there, then the file had been deleted.  Rebuild and reinstall textproc/fop.


----------



## tzoi516 (Apr 3, 2014)

OK, thanks. textproc/fop rebuilt and installed, now trying to reinstall misc/freebsd-doc-en now. java/openjdk6 installed without issue during textproc/fop rebuild/install, so I'm feeling pretty confident about it now. Thanks for all of the help.


----------

